# Hack Tivo (Free Service Alternative/Install Linux/Myth TV?)



## zacdl

Basically I was given a Tivo (Direct TV kind). One of the first and simplest questions: this will work with a cable signal, right? There isn't anything that says it has to be satellite for it to work with this is there??

I already use a Replay TV for most of my shows, but I was thinking it would be nice to have this Tivo to play around with (media center stuff, etc), and also record shows.

My first question- without wiping the Tivo software off, is there any way to get some sort of free service (I know it is against forum rules to steal, etc. I am not looking to do that, I am looking for alternatives to the general pay-for method).

If that cannot be done, is there some sort of guide to installing Linux on a Tivo (Then MythTV or something). The only thing, if it installs right, how do you make sure the remote interfaces with the unit?

It is a Directv DVR R10. Thanks for any info you can give me.


----------



## SeanC

No the Direct TV Tivo will not work with a cable box.


----------



## zacdl

It does not have a built-in tuner?


----------



## SeanC

That, and it doesn't have an MPEG endcoder.


----------



## zacdl

So what on earth can you do with the darn thing?


----------



## skinnyjm

A DirecTiVo has 2 built-in tuners. However, they only accept DirecTV satellite signals (which are MPEG 2 encoded).
So...a DirecTiVo will only record via the DirecTV service with an authorized DirecTV access card.
Sorry, cable recording will NOT work.

You must subscribe to DirecTV.
Sorry.


----------



## zacdl

You can't even install linux to run with media stuff (even non-cable shows)? In other words, just watch shows you send to it?

I guess I am coming back around to my question- what can you do with the darn thing?


----------



## SeanC

Nothing. It's a door stop without programming from DirectTV.


----------



## David Platt

Actually, you could hack it to enable the Home Media Features and use it for a media server. You could also use tivoserver to watch shows from your PC.


----------



## Tonedeaf

David Platt said:


> Actually, you could hack it to enable the Home Media Features and use it for a media server. You could also use tivoserver to watch shows from your PC.


Hack it along with a PROM swap.


----------



## skinnyjm

David Platt said:


> Actually, you could hack it to enable the Home Media Features and use it for a media server. You could also use tivoserver to watch shows from your PC.


Good Luck with that.


----------



## David Platt

Tonedeaf said:


> Hack it along with a PROM swap.


Whoops. Didn't notice it was an R10. 

Probably not worth going to the trouble, then.


----------



## classicsat

The best thing you can do is sellit to somebody that will use it for its intended purpose, and go buy a box built for your intended purpose.


----------



## SuperFan

I am in a similar situation as Zacdl. I was given a direct tv tivo box and am a poor college student so I don't want to pay the monthly service fee to record 2 shows a week and nothing else. 

My university has a campus wide subscription to Direct TV but for all practical purposes it works just like cable. They have a master feed to all the on campus housing with cable jacks that you plug into. 

I have a Phillips DSR6000R01. 

So can I use this box for more than a paperweight or am I in the same boat?


----------



## Da Goon

Since you have a Series 1 Dtivo, it will take quite a bit of work to make anything other than a doorstop. Put it on Ebay, somebody will buy it.


----------



## classicsat

SuperFan said:


> So can I use this box for more than a paperweight or am I in the same boat?


You are in the same boat. Despite what you receive being from DirecTV, you have what amounts to, at a techincal level, cable.
Yuo need to install a DirecTV dish and subscribe to the DirecTV service, or get a standalone or PC based DVR that can record from a cable source.


----------



## SuperFan

Ok. Well lets assume that this summer I will be moving to a new location with a direct TV satellite.

Does this unit have the lifetime service associated with it? I know this question gets asked a million times but here I go again... So assuming it does have lifetime service how do I get it transferred? Or does it just go with the box; whoever has the box has the lifetime service?

I know I'm being very n00bish here, but I am learning how tivo works as I read this amazing forum.

A final question (forgive me if I ask to much) but is it possible to take this unit I have and reformat it and flash the motherboard with a 3rd party software/bios to just convert it to a standard DVR unit? I know they have programs like Direct Cake but Im not sure how they work or even relate to what I'm trying to do.

Between my roommate and I we have lots of free time (ahhh college) and are pretty tech savvy. 


Thanks for all your help so far. I find it amazing you all know everything about these units.


----------



## gfb107

The lifetime service, if you have it, is associated with the DirecTV account, not with the unit.


----------



## classicsat

And no, there is nothing you can flash to make it a non Directv DVR.
The physical silicon and associated components are DirecTV only, no software can really change that.

The "cake" would be instantcake, and that is simple a linix boot CD with a script and an essentially standard drive image, to build a drive for stock useage.


----------



## EricF

So...... Could you/is there available instead install completely new software (or image) on a TiVo box that takes advantage of some of the free services out there? Basically making the TiVo NOT a "TiVo" anymore?


----------



## BTUx9

you could turn it into a VERY underpowered linux machine with basically no monitor support


----------

